# a new pc within rs 30000



## rijinpk1 (Apr 27, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:for gaming as well as multimedia purposes.
games: nfs hot pursuit,nfs run, gta 4  low-mid graphics will be good for me.
softwares: proshow producer,photoshop cs5 etc
browsing internet, watching movies(both hd and full hd) etc

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:30000-35000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 64 bit. I have it

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 gb or 1 tb depending on market rate

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no. I already have an LG 20" LED monitor with 1600X900 resolution

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:monior,speaker,keyboard,mouse,ups,(400 W smps is with me),lg dvd drive

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:within 3 weeks.  Suggest me a good processor and good graphic card. is ati radeon hd 6750 gddr5 good?

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:no. by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:kerala. (kannur) will buy locally because I have not bought any items online before.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i need an intel core i5 2500/2400(not 'k' version since i  do not want to overclock) .let all other components be cheap


----------



## Cilus (Apr 27, 2012)

*Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.7K
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.5K
Corsair Value Select 1333 MHz 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.1K
Seagate/WD Blue 500 GB Sata @ 4.3K
MSI HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 @ 8.7K
Cooler Master Elite 311 @ 1.8K
Corsair CX 430V2 @ 2.2K (You need a good SMPS, local one is not good)*
Total 34.3K


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.5K
MSI H67MA-E35   @ 4.8K
Corsair Value Select 4GB DDR3@ 1.1K
Seagate 500 GB SATA @4K
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.6K
FSP SAGA 2 500W PSU @2K
FORSA GEFORCE GTX 560 @ 10.7K

Price was updated on April 24 2012. I went to RITCHIE STREET in CHENNAI where there are 100s of Pc Shops. I went to Buy a Microsoft combo and 2.1 Speakers. I also have a catalog with the prices of all Computer Hardware updated on april 24 2012. 
Graphics Card is Available at Theitdepot - Forsa Geforce GTX560 1GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Card (F-NH-G560102E58-AG)
Thanx

Total comes to 34.7K . It looks like a good balanced pc.

Also you get a price/performance graphic card with 1 GB of GDDR5 memory.

Or This is an AMD RIG.
AMD Phenom II 970 X4 @7600
ASUS M5A97 USB 3.0 @5900
Corsair Value Select 4GB DDR3@ 1.1K
Seagate 500 GB SATA @4K
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.6K
FSP SAGA 2 500W PSU @2K
PALIT GTX 560 TI 1 GB GDDR5 @ 13K
This Comes to 35.2K .
This pc offers more Performance than the Previous One.
Graphic Card LINK :-
Theitdepot - Palit GeForce GTX560 Ti 1024MB GDDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Card


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ get a slightly better psu, imo.

"forsa"?!?!?? never heard of it. sound legit, tho xD


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

Never heard of it either. Get a Zotac one. 

Also I am pretty much against suggesting anything below 500W for recommendations personally. There is Zero headroom for even a Mediocre Upgrade later.

Seasonic 520W should be a bare minimum for all recommendations for sound future.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

Zotac GTX 560Ti performs well but is known for its heating issues. Better get MSI.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Cilus said:


> *Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.7K
> Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.5K
> Corsair Value Select 1333 MHz 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.1K
> Seagate/WD Blue 500 GB Sata @ 4.3K
> ...




thanks for all replies.
I  already have a zebronics vulcan case.Will it be enough? Is ati radeon hd 6750 1 gb gddr5 graphic card good to play the games noted above?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2012)

Forsa is a good company but they just started their business in India. Open Techshop.in and you'll find lots of their cards. Even Flipkart does has couple of 'em. But I have been communicated by M.D. Computer (Kolkata) that Forsa service is not at all up to the mark and doesn;t have service center in most of the Cities. They are using some popular shops in their locality to channel the service in their handful of service centers. So better avoid that one.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

You can get MSI GTX 560 at Rs 10.9K Here !!!
Theitdepot - MSI Geforce GTX560 1GB GDDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (N560GTX-M2D1GD5)

Or EVGA GTX 560 superclocked edition Here.
Theitdepot - EVGA Geforce GTX 560 Super Clocked 1024MB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Card (01G-P3-1461-KR)

Or get HD RADEON 6950 @ 14.5K which can be unlocked to a HD 6970 !!!
Get Here.
Theitdepot - HIS Radeon HD6950 Fan 1GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (H695FN1G2M)

Or Get a Phenom 2 960T at 7K .
I Cant Think of any more than This.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 29, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Or get HD RADEON 6950 @ 14.5K which can be unlocked to a HD 6970 !!!
> Get Here.
> Theitdepot - HIS Radeon HD6950 Fan 1GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (H695FN1G2M)



You're spreading a wrong message buddy. Only few old 6950 have been unlocked to the 6970.  The models of 6950 in the market nowadays can't be unlocked. Even if they do so, then unlocking is no walk in the park.  It is quite a difficult task. On TDF, only Jaskanwar has been able to unlock his 6950 to 6970.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2012)

So we cant unlock HD 6950 ?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2012)

Here, another member has also unlocked it. But ya, chances are pretty low now.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 29, 2012)

Spending 1k more and going for HD 7850 is better choice now. It performs better than hd 6950 and near hd 6970. But I don't think that OP needs 7850 for gaming. HD 6850 would be more than enough for gaming at 1600x900.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2012)

I Have easily unlocked my HD 6950 . I have two Pc. One is a core 2 quad and other is a PENTIUM4 . Mine is PENTIUM4 . Other one is my Fathers. HE uses his pc for his office works , video rendering and editing.
I just followed the steps in this video from Linustechtips. VIDEO - AMD Radeon HD 6950 Software Unlock to Radeon 6970 BIOS Flash Linus Tech Tips - YouTube

Btw what do you guys mean by op ?


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 29, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I Have easily unlocked my HD 6950 . I have two Pc. One is a core 2 quad and other is a PENTIUM4 . Mine is PENTIUM4 . Other one is my Fathers. HE uses his pc for his office works , video rendering and editing.
> I just followed the steps in this video from Linustechtips. VIDEO - AMD Radeon HD 6950 Software Unlock to Radeon 6970 BIOS Flash Linus Tech Tips - YouTube
> 
> Btw what do you guys mean by op ?



OP stands for Original Poster i.e. the person who started the thread. You can google for knowing all the abbreviations used on forums. For example, vfm, imo, afaik, etc.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 29, 2012)

afaik the initial reference cards were the most able to be unlocked.

In the custom cards from different vendors chance to unlock is very low.


----------

